# Why do girls like cumshots/facials?



## Whipped Butter

My girlfriend enjoys facials.  She wants it everytime we have sex.  She even begs for it.  As a guy, I guess it feels good in a domination way, but at the same time it's like yuck/disgusting.

I mean this girl gets a load on her face and then she smears it around.  I can't even watch.

All my life I've disliked cum.  It started in puberty when I would have wet dreams and wake up with disgusting cum in my boxers and on my gentalia.  It feels yucky, tastes yucky, and is tainted yellow probably due to urine contact.

I've tried confronting my girlfriend about it, but she refuses to tell me why she likes it so much.

Some of my friends say that their girlfriends told them they like facials because they were abused/molested as kids and for some reason it helps them get off.

I just can't get the thought out of my head that hunny, you are smearing cum all over your beautiful face and having thousands of sperm swim around in your pores.  Who likes bugs crawling on their skin? Let alone microscopic ones that get lodged in pores.

So girls, please tell me, why oh why do you enjoy facials?


----------



## Bright Serenity

i despise facials. My personal opinion, i think it's disrespectful. If my husband ever did that to me....  he'd be hella introuble...but he knows better


----------



## onlysweetpea

strange.  i don't like them and i don't really know a ton of girls that do.  i *do* know a ton of guys (gay- yeah, i'm a faghag) who love them.

the fear of it burning my eyes out is rather high, so i'd prefer he didn't come until I have the goggles on in place.

i don't have anything against it tho.  whatever floats your boat ladies!!  I'm not too sure about the facial=child molested connection.

maybe your girlfriend won't tell you why she likes it because she knows you think it's gross, and may, in turn, think SHE'S gross becuase it turns her on.

just a thought.


----------



## Mean Girl

[snip]


----------



## MOS

Lots of talk about facials here 

And for the record, last time I checked, most girls _dislike_ them....


----------



## nowonmai

Whipped Butter, you really seem to have some semen issues going on here, mate. :D


----------



## 64tf

^^How do you think he makes that butter


----------



## dpuerto

Man let me tell you.  You have a fucking crazy whore on your hands, learn as much as you can from her, then find a girl you can stomach!


----------



## beatseeker

I was cool with facial until I got some of the "special sauce" in my eye...not fun if you wear contacts. I went to sleep that night and woke up with my eye feeling like it was burning.....almost felt like when I got some snow (not the kind you play in) in my eye.


----------



## Blaxican707

I wish I could give my wife a facial, but I just can't seem to muster up and ask her. I feel embarrased to do so, but extremely turned on when doing it 

I wanna do the whole porn thing too, where I cum and make this loud "Awww" sound and cock my head back like I was washing my hair or something, and then I would shake my head like I was waking up from a nap or something... i dunno.


----------



## sleepdprived

Blaxican707 said:
			
		

> *I wanna do the whole porn thing too, where I cum and make this loud "Awww" sound and cock my head back like I was washing my hair or something, and then I would shake my head like I was waking up from a nap or something*



lol, I apologize in advance if that wasn't meant to be funny, but.......LMAO, that was funny.  Perhaps more because of the delivery than the content.

Anyhow, regarding facials....while not necessarily something I dream about, perhaps something I'd be willing to try if I knew my boyfriend really wanted it.


----------



## xgrrl888

I've never been into it - 
I like cum on my body because it feels good - 
so perhaps that transfers over to the face?

they say women who come into contact with semen more frequently tend to be less depressed than those who don't. even the Tao of sex alludes to the benefits of being exposed to the 'essence' of the other sex. 

if it's your girl's kink, go with it - 
a lot of guys really like that sort of dominance

as for 'all of the semen swimming around on her face' - think (or don't think) of all the microscopic cell life in your food, your 'clean' water, the list goes on 
- these organisms, like semen, are present everywhere, they just don't hurt us


----------



## diegoblunt

I recall asking my last gf if I could give her a facial (I was only 1/2 joking), but she denied me the opportunity...I can understand why. A past gf I had enjoyed (well not enjoyed, allowed) them and it was pretty cool.

I think it seems all well and good in the heat of the moment, but it can be a bit embarrasing when she has to walk to the bathroom with cum dripping from her face. 

My general rule of thumb was that females DISLIKE facial's and that it wasn't to be attempted on the 1st date.


----------



## syntech

interesting.......

she smears it around??? well i dont have a prob with some gettin on my face, but i dont ask for it. and my bf aint that huge on it either so i'm happy.

but she smears it around???? ugh. sorry, i cant get over that. its not good for ur skin. i heard about that somewhere. does she have pimples???


----------



## 64tf

I think you should post some pictures so we have a more clear understanding


----------



## shal

Haha.

I don't know why females like recieving it...

..............but I sure do know why I like giving it :D 

PS: Isn't cum full of good nutrients? Good for the skin  Helps with the female complexition. 


*Our motto at Avon is...* 
_"A cumshot a day keeps the wrinkles away"_ 

:D 

Shal...


----------



## Mean Girl

64tf said:
			
		

> *I think you should post some pictures so we have a more clear understanding *



One day 64tf, I plan to shake your hand and take you for a beer, you always seem to be on my wavelength


----------



## 64tf

I'd love to.  I'll pay for the drinks if retell your group sex story


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I would definately NOT like that. It's just a thing of my EYES and MOUTH
being on my face.
 I like the feeling of cum hitting my back or chest though..just because it's like a little hot splat. *LOL*
 I think that being cummed on the face is extremely disrespectful..which might be why some women like it..that whole dominate me, pull my hair, fuck me dirty thing.
 Not for me. I like to be the one in control!

 


God DAMMIT. I have never gone this long without sex. Breaking up fucking sucks!


----------



## quiet roar

^^^ Just go out and get some. Nothing worse than a good looking girl complaining about not having sex.


----------



## nowonmai

dpuerto said:
			
		

> *Man let me tell you.  You have a fucking crazy whore on your hands, learn as much as you can from her, then find a girl you can stomach! *



What are you on about, mate? Why is it that when a bloke gets a girl who actually likes sex and some of the more kinky aspects at that they immediately start whinging. Threatened, perhaps? 

She's not a crazy whore, nor are girls who are sexually agressive, like anal or any of the other things many blokes think 'only sluts do'.

Fucking madonna-whore bunch of bollox.


----------



## nowonmai

xgrrl888 said:
			
		

> *as for 'all of the semen swimming around on her face' - think (or don't think) of all the microscopic cell life in your food, your 'clean' water, the list goes on
> - these organisms, like semen, are present everywhere, they just don't hurt us   *



careful or you'll turn him into Howard Hughes :D


----------



## evolvedadam

I think the facial thing is getin more popular lately.  I'm not sure why but it definitly is.


----------



## pussy_picasso

Send her my way bro,No offense but with a name like "Whipped Butter"Your love for seaman will probably grow.


----------



## exarkann

i think its intresting that YOU have a problem with sperm... is just another fluid you produce.... do you have a problem with spit, or blood? i think that you have issues that need working on, not her...


----------



## bostonpartygrrl

*ahha*

she smears it on her face??   SICK.


----------



## greplet

Okay, I think I just wanna throw a couple cents in here.  I am neither here nor there on this topic, its whatever floats your boat, go for it I say.

.... but what I am trying to understand is why you gals are grossed out by having a load fall on your face, but ya'll prepared to swallow it.  I would have definitely thought it would be the otherway round.

anyways, I guess it's one of those worldly mysteries


----------



## ChemicalBeauty

*Don't think YOU'VE ever been cum on?*

I just felt that this would be the perfect opportunity to let the lot of you know, that I constantly shoot loads all over pictures of Bl'rs in 'The Gallery'.


----------



## onlysweetpea

greplet said:
			
		

> *Okay, I think I just wanna throw a couple cents in here.  I am neither here nor there on this topic, its whatever floats your boat, go for it I say.
> 
> .... but what I am trying to understand is why you gals are grossed out by having a load fall on your face, but ya'll prepared to swallow it.  I would have definitely thought it would be the otherway round.
> 
> anyways, I guess it's one of those worldly mysteries  *



It alleviates the mess if I swallow, and I can't mention enough times how it BURNS in THE EYE.  

If i'm not in the mood to swallow, I let him come on my breasts.  Lotsa guys love that.


----------



## 64tf

> I just felt that this would be the perfect opportunity to let the lot of you know, that I constantly shoot loads all over pictures of Bl'rs in 'The Gallery'.




Are you printing them out, or gooing your monitor?


----------



## Seventh Wave

I think facials are hella hot, but sadly my girl is not into it.
Every once in a while I get away with letting it rip onto her back after some doggy style, but not the face!!!


----------



## Blaxican707

Man i love watching porn where the girl take shot in the face. And I mean the girls that are into it, not the ones that you can obviously tell that hate it because they keep their eyes and mouthes shut tight and they squirm. 

But the girls that do, ***oh god*** when your done blowing our load, they have the most innocent look on their faces - turns me on BIG TIME!

I'm gonna try and pursue this with my wife


----------



## syntech

Shal, cum is NOT good for ur skin. 

i was once told of this magazine that did a test. one chick used cum as moisturiser for an entire week, and the other one didnt.

after the week, the chick using the cum had pimples etc....it blocks ur pores and its all greasy!!


----------



## djwhirlpool

you were trolling other forums and i feel you are also trolling this forum.  take a hike.  you don't have a girlfriend and if you do, she does not like facials.

LIAR!


----------



## MOS

*Re: ahha*



			
				bostonpartygrrl said:
			
		

> *she smears it on her face??   SICK. *



LOL - I once did that after I had sex with a pretty "innocent" guy.  He had never had a blow job, and only had sex missionary style, so he thought I was this sex goddess.  

One time, I had to fuck with him - so after he came on me, I rubeed it all over my face and said "it's full of protein, it's an excellent moisturizer!"  LMAO!!!  He was horrified, but I knew I was getting right into the shower - as if I'd leave it on all day or something!


----------



## djwhirlpool

hee hee that's funny as hell.


----------



## gemslave

I like getting cummed on, and face is good imo, but then again... im a sumbissive lol. 
I think you should respect your g/f a bit more and not think of her as "sick" for something as tame as that, i mean at least she's not asking to eat your poo or have sex with your dog right? 
and even if she was you should not judge her for it, just let her know that you aren't into it.
if a girl used it as a mouisturiser all day... her face would be all flaky.. that would look pretty ugly. but i think for the amont of time it takes to get to the bathroom and wash it off it might moisturise or something? feels like it would anyway.
you should be more comfortable with your body, every male has cum, theres nothing wrong with it, its a nice tasting thing that is involved of the miraculous process of "baby-making"


----------



## jaymie

Hey you're back! ^ Couldn't stay away, huh?

I wouldn't mind having my boyfriend shoot a load on my face, but I'd either a) bust up laughing if it was an accident or b) if it was planned stare at him for a while with an innocently sly grin on my face while licking my lips wondering what kinds if things he wanted to do to me next. 

I don't see anything wrong with either giving or recieving a cumshot as long as you're ready and willing. It doesn't mean jack shit except that you want to explore the many sides to sensual pleasure that are out there. To say that because it's something people enjoy means they are sluts with no respect for themselves, or big jerks who like to disrespect women is tantamount to drug propaghanda in my eyes. It's basically just another tactic to make you fear yourself and all possible sensual feelings waiting to be explored. And I stand by that.  

MOS - you are one awesome chick! Sounds like something I would do


----------



## djwhirlpool

there's a difference.  there def. is a difference.


----------



## diegoblunt

Lol....funny thread.

I LOVE THIS FORUM.

One time I posted a facials thread in drug culture (what? I thought it was something that all us BLers did!!).......but sadly it shot to the bottom of he page quicker than "WhippedButter"s girlfriend could rub cum on her face.


----------



## Daimo

Peter North is my hero!!

nuff said!


----------



## Cosmic Mist

if my guy really wanted it, then i would do it every so often as a gift to him. Turning him on in such a fasion would please me, but only because it pleases him. I don't thinki would derive much from the act itself, in either a positive or negative way.

Semen is annoying though. It gets everywhere and then goes hard and crunchy. Damned men...


----------



## Ninevah

I've only had this done a couple times, and it was so long ago that I don't remember if I actually enjoyed it at the time. Cum doesn't bother me, and it wouldn't bother me to get it on my face, but I don't really think I would get off on it either. I do like having it on other parts of my body though.. like boobs, thighs and stomach. The fact that she rubs it into her face is just a bit odd.


----------



## tidygirl

I don't mean to be but there was a thread about this only a month ago so use the search button before you post....

As I said in the last thread I think facials are great and I have no problems whatsoever with my boyfriend doing it.  Don't knock it until you try it I say.


----------



## Dekloren

Daimo said:
			
		

> *Peter North is my hero!!
> 
> *



He blows loads better than Superman!


----------



## physix

guys like it... not alot of girls do, in my exerience.

as with anything, a person (male or female) may let you do it on occassion b-c they know you like it...

and it is funny.

i pinned someone on the floor, putting my knees on their shoulders and gave them one... it was so funny... they were so pissed... but they admit it was funny.

he got me back later, tho.


----------



## glowbug

Maybe it's an evolutionary throwback.  Maybe guys use facials to mark their territory, kinda like dogs and cats peeing on stuff...

I've never felt a burning desire to do it, nor have I had anyone request that I do it, so I really don't have a good feel for why some folks like it.  

Everybody's got their thang sexually, though, so there must be something pretty erotic about it.


----------



## Annapurna1

greplet said:
			
		

> *.... but what I am trying to understand is why you gals are grossed out by having a load fall on your face, but ya'll prepared to swallow it.  I would have definitely thought it would be the otherway round.
> 
> anyways, I guess it's one of those worldly mysteries  *



a fire hydrant doesnt swallow when a dog pees on it either...


----------



## Ximot

so cum is not good for the skin... but it's nutritious, for sure.


the bodily fluid that IS good for the skin is pee... 

the urine of a healthy person, especially one who does not eat meat and who uses no chemicals, will do wonders for the skin... taken internally (yes, people do drink it) it can help promote the body's self healing mechanisms and work wonders on a lot of ailments in the long run...


----------



## jj27xx

ewwww...


----------



## PawpNLawk

i havent met one yet that wanted a sticky pool of Lil Pawpi's swimmin around in her nostrils. hmmm.


----------



## Winding Vines

I think its hot when my partner cums on me .. Because I guess im watching him get off on me, and i can watch his expression and his penis pump it out... like witnessing the release.

 but on the face, i think its kind of disrespectful.. Unless he asked and i said it was ok.


----------



## PsychedelicPixie

Ok..this it prolly gonna give me a bad name but oh well hehe......One time I was giving my ex a BJ and I told him that I wanted him to cum in my mouth, so he happly did..and then he wanted to make out with me! I was like DUDE I have cum dick breath!!! and he was like "I don't care"...I was grossed out..lol no joke, this seriously happened.


----------



## Winding Vines

it sjust mucus with a few other minerals and sperm in it.. Just protein .. nothing wrong with it. I still kiss my partner after he goes down on me and licks every orphus of my body. I dont care, he licks it, than i dont care because if he cared he obviously wouldnt be going down on me now would he?

Its like the same fluid that comes out of your nose.. actually your nose is dirtier, boogers are just dirt and saliva (mucus).


----------



## play_grrl

some chicks do it for guys pleasure but hmmm clearly not the answer here!


----------



## IndustrialRevolution

im not about to judge someone on what gets them off, unless its non consensual, or with an animal (same thing really) but for me personally i find the facial really degrading (never done it, but its just how i see it). my boy has been warned to never ever dare do it. that and i dont want an 'angry pirate' (cumshot in the eye-arrrrr)


----------



## Witch Doctor

lol @ angry pirate

i accidentially gave an X one of these, i felt heaps bad.. never knew it was called that tho..


----------



## BlueMind

When going down on a girl, and she cums, the guy gets a facial(to some degree).....

Sword cuts both ways, eh?


----------



## ravagirl

I don't particularly like facials but the idea is kind of kinky which does turn me on.  I've let my bf do it before but he doesn't request it so it doesn't happen often.  I definitely wouldn't let someone do it without asking...if he did he'd get something bit off!!  I think swallowing is more kinky though and it's something I like to do because it gives my partner pleasure.


----------

